# What is this baby?



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends, where did you get it? Was it suppose to be something specific? Is it bantam or standard?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

It was an aracaunas from the co-op
Standard 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

